# CHESSIE SPECIALTY CALLBACKS



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

Qual. 4th series callbacks: 9-12-13-23-25-28-36-43-44-46

That's all I have for now, I believe the open water blind just finished!


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Randy. Mike Moscowitz and Murray are still playing (#43).


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Randy,

Like to see Trapper #36 still playing !!!


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

OPEN 4th Series: 7-13-18-20-23-25-26-29-30-31-32

Rumor is it's a big water test!!


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Randy,
Enjoy following the Big Boys/Girls & their Browndawgs even if it is just from the 'net Gallery! :wink: 
Peake
________
Gang bang party


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Can we get diagrams of the test, Randy?


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

OPEN results:
First-26, Second-7,third-29, Fourth-18, RJAM-20,jams-31-30-25-23-13


QUAL: First-13,Second-12, Third-44, Fourth-36, RJAM-9, jams-46-43-25


DERBY callbacks 2nd series: 1-2-3-5-6-7-10-11-12-13-14
scratches:8?, 4-9-15

I don't have the amateur callbacks, and no I don't have drawings I wasn't there!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Is the f/t catalogue listed anywhere? My training buddy is back there and I'm trying to find out how his dogs did--if anything. We exotics have to stick together!!
Suzanne Burr
Honeywood Goldens


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Randy Bohn said:


> Qual. 4th series callbacks: 9-12-13-23-25-28-36-43-44-46
> 
> That's all I have for now, I believe the open water blind just finished!




Randy,

You may have posted but I didnt read it....how many handlers have been bitten?


----------



## alaskan peakes (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL

Patrick Johndrow wrote:


> You may have posted but I didnt read it....how many handlers have been bitten?


Actually, it's not the handlers who have to worry - it's the judges.
I hear your dog won't get called back unless it at least growls at the judges as it leaves the line. (In thanks of course 8) )

GO BROWN DOGS!


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

Nobody bit yet but the event isn't over!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Is the f/t catalogue listed anywhere? My training buddy is back there and I'm trying to find out how his dogs did--if anything. We exotics have to stick together!!
> Suzanne Burr
> Honeywood Goldens


Go to http://www.amchessieclub.org/specialties/FieldTrial05NewJersey/results.htm and click on the event(s) you're interested in.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations on your Placements & Jams in the Open & Q.

Open
1st Mike Coutu 
3rd Kurt Bertram 
JAM Bruce Mitchell 
JAM Mike Coutu

Qual
2nd Mike Coutu 
JAM Joyce Shaw 
JAM Mike Moscowitz


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Bruce Ahlers Jammed the Open with Torre and got 2nd with Rags! Way to go Bruce and Marlene. Good luck in the Am.


John


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are what is posted on the Chessie Board for the derby 
1st - 14
2nd - 5
3rd - 2
4th - 1

Reserve Jam - 6
Jams - 13,3,10,11 


Julie Reardon and Jib a/k/a The Thug is # 13, a huge Congrats on that JAM!!!!


----------



## [email protected]@##? (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's what's up for the AM callbacks 4th series:

4, 11, 12, 17, 18, 19, 26, 27, 29, 38, 42 


Thanks to Randy B. for all the info you provided on the specialty, I really appreciate it. Your brown curly pup will be in the mail soon!!


----------



## alaskan peakes (Aug 5, 2005)

A huge congrats to Julie and Thug!

Juli (and Liberty)


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*bb*

:


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dd*

AMATEUR PLACEMENTS:
1: 38
2:17
3:19
4:18
RJAM:29
there were jams but i don't know them!!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

*Am Results*: 1. Distagon's ATV of Nordais "Hummer", Bruce Mitchell (wow...awesome dog!)
2. Genny's Yakkity Yak Don't Talk Back "Yakkity", Linda Harger; 3. Crossfire's Raggedy Annie "Rags," Bruce Ahlers; 4. DC/AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH "Blaze," Kurt Bertram; RJ DC/AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH "Canvas", Scott Martin; JAMS Hurricane Abbygale of Creeekside "Abby," John Ackerman; AFC Deep Water Colonial Sunfire "Loppy", Mike Coutu.

*OPen Results*: 1. Westwinds Colonial Starfire, Mike Coutu; 2. Rags; 3. Blaze; 4. Abby; RJ Blair's Alpine Dragon Fox Mary Beth Blair or Blair Clark; JAMS Hummer, Westwinds Colonial Rimfire "L.B." Coutu; Crackshot's Ready to Run Julie Cole; Westwind Thorin Oakenshield SH RIch Stokes; Crossfires Genuine Citori, Ahlers.

*Qual. Results*: 1.Westwind Ms. Katahdin, Wendy Chisholm; 2. Deepwater Ripley Believe it or Not, Coutu; 3. Pond Hollow Gunpowder Shores SH "Rudder" Dan Bordes; 4. Bur Oaks' Unique Trapper, Gary Kavan; RJ Nordais Northcreek Nell, Patti Roberts; JAMs Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress, Joyce Shaw; CH Silvercreek's Murray Samuel, Mike Moscowitz; Rex of Rainbow Farm Marston Jones.

*Derby Results*: 1. Creekside Sassy Sally, Martin Pinder; 2. Grandview Tigger of Caroway SH, Denny Seabright; 3. Nordais Double on Ice, Mario Beauregard; 4. Nordais Doux Mistral, Mario Beauregard; RJ Z's Peggy of Caroway, Mary Ellen Mazzola; JAMs Hope Springs Rufsail JH The THUG, me; JJ's Rachel, Linda Patterson; Fireweed's Boogie Woogie Rumble Linda Harger; Silvercreek's La Mariposa Sago, Ray Gonzales.


----------



## alaskan peakes (Aug 5, 2005)

> Am Results: 1. Distagon's ATV of Nordais "Hummer", Bruce Mitchell (wow...awesome dog!)
> 2. Crossfire's Raggedy Annie "Rags," Bruce Ahlers; 3. Genny's Yakkity Yak Don't Talk Back "Yakkity", Linda Harger; 4. DC/AFC Bertram's Blazing Firewater MH "Blaze," Kurt Bertram; RJ DC/AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH "Canvas", Scott Martin; JAMS Hurricane Abbygale of Creeekside "Abby," John Ackerman; AFC Deep Water Colonial Sunfire "Loppy", Mike Coutu.


I believe Linda/Yakity took second in the amateur and Rags/Bruce took third.


----------

